# We'll see you again, Magic



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

We will forever love you our baby daughter.

We will remember the three rings, for all eternity.

Your incredible strength and love will be with us forever, just like our never ending love will be there for you.

Vi elsker dig over alt pa jorden....
Any words are inadequate to say how much you mean to us, how much we love you, but we know that you completely understand it.

Thank you for the unimaginable gift you left for us, we understand it.

We'll see you again soon.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very sorry. I know you did everything possible to help her. She must have had wonderful care to live to be 17. God bless.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am sorry for the loss of your baby. Magic's spirit will always be with you. Warm and gentle hugs.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You loved her so much and fought harder for Magic than many people would have. What a lucky little girl. atback


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I just read through your recent experience and I want to offer you my sympathies.. Magic is a _beautiful_ cat; I have a very tender spot for black kitties. Thank you for taking such great care of her, she was truly a blessed creature. She lives on in your heart as she always will.

Much love to you at this difficult time,
~t 

(Hugs from Sigma as well - he came right up to me when he saw that I was crying..)


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am sorry to hear this sad news. Your devotion & love for her is inspirational and I have no doubt you will meet again. Some things do last forever.

My deepest sympathies to you & your husband.


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the comforting words.

Magic means more to us than words could ever describe.
The healing will be very slow. But it will happen because that's what she wants.


----------

